# Cleaning up after my puppy



## jayce (Apr 29, 2009)

I just recently rescued a German Sheppard puppy as a present for my husband’s birthday. And because she is still only 8 weeks old, she has not quite picked up on the whole potty-training idea. Unfortunately, she has accidents throughout the house that leaves spots and odors. I want to buy something that will alleviate the smells and stains so I do not have to worry about an unclean house. What are some good carpet stain removers for dog urine and other accidents? _*** SPAM links removed by moderator ***_ What suggestions do you all have? What’s the best solution?

“Intellectual growth should commence at birth and cease only at death.”- Albert Einstein


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I use Nature's Miracle and it is wonderful. I've used it for years! It cleans up pee/poo spots as well as vomit. And, since it has enzymes in it all smell has disappeared and my animals (I have 5) have not had accidents in the same spot again. I love it. Sometimes if it's really bad (like diarrhea) I have had to go over the spot a couple of times to get out the stain but in the end it does work.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

jayce said:


> I just recently rescued a German Sheppard puppy as a present for my husband’s birthday. And because she is still only 8 weeks old, she has not quite picked up on the whole potty-training idea. Unfortunately, she has accidents throughout the house that leaves spots and odors. I want to buy something that will alleviate the smells and stains so I do not have to worry about an unclean house. What are some good carpet stain removers for dog urine and other accidents? _*** SPAM links removed by moderator ***_ What suggestions do you all have? What’s the best solution?
> 
> “Intellectual growth should commence at birth and cease only at death.”- Albert Einstein


An enzyme cleaner such as Natures Miracle is the best I have found! But you need to make sure its an enzyme cleaner whatever brand you get!
Training is just that training! When my dogs were at the potty age I was either outdoors with them alot or bringing them out every 1/2 to hour all the time! When I was out with them I alwasy went goofy praising them for any potty they did outside always! Of course you have to set the bed time whenther its 10pm 11pm or midnight and then get up during the night to take them out and then start in the morninng again! Gosh I do remember this hmmm I am set now with 4 dogs after those memories haha! I needed that wake up call again! But after you have trained and used the enzyme cleaner its so so worth the effort of potty training! German shephards are very intelligent dogs use treats as a reward when the pup goes potty outside use praise "Good puppy" like you've absolutley gone gaagaa crazy because the pup eliminated outside like your the happiest person in the world they go for this! Don't get upset when she goes in the house just take her outside and say whatever the magic word you use for potty it was just saying potty for me I would be like go potty and then when they would I would praisethe pup like crazy and then I would ask potty more for poop! 
So good luck!!! enzyme cleaner and always praise ~treat~ for outdoor potties! If you dont want to give to many treats remember that praise is the key!Happy Training!:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's because of the breed or if it was just her, but my female had a little issue with pooping outside, she'd pee just fine, but pooing was another story, I finally took a poop she had done and put it outside where I wanted her to go, and thats all it took. No more pooping inside.:biggrin:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I'm not sure if it's because of the breed or if it was just her, but my female had a little issue with pooping outside, she'd pee just fine, but pooing was another story, I finally took a poop she had done and put it outside where I wanted her to go, and thats all it took. No more pooping inside.:biggrin:


Dogs are smart. With a little encouragment, praise and even treats they will try so hard to please us humans! Aren't they great?!? :biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

wot you ortter do is put dat pup in a crate at night and ifn it can't hold itself in da house, don't let em rund free in da rooms. Crate train is da first step in house trainin. then try him in one room wid paper. put a little cow bell on da door and make him hit it everytime uins go out to potty. After a while, dat dawg will bea rangin dat bell lettin uins knowd he gotta go.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I am curious. How are you training your puppy? Is someone home all the time to take her out every few hours or are you crate training her? I found that crate training works the best. My youngest is 1 1/2 years old and she was crate trained and I'm so glad I did it that way cuz one of my other dog's was trained without a crate and I found it harder to train her. Crates work the best when training. :biggrin:


----------

